# Goodbye our Little Hanna



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hanna left us earlier tonight, she gave us twelve great fun years. We love her and miss her.

Ca and Greg


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry about your loss. Memories live forever.
we have to elderly arthritic Shelties and are dreading the day.

Have a look at some piccys and smile

Dave p


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry about your loss Ga.


----------



## Skusy (Apr 22, 2009)

*sorry for your loss*

Bravery in loss is on of the hardest facts of life.
But memories last a lifetime


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

So sorry Catherine and Greg.
Thinking of you.xx


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hanna*

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge, little one.

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace little Hanna. 
Take care Ca and Greg.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Irreplaceable, and such a cute little friend she looks. Sorry for your loss. 12 years is a 'good innings' for a dog I think, about 84 years?

Shane.....


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Simplelife said:


> Irreplaceable, and such a cute little friend she looks. Sorry for your loss. 12 years is a 'good innings' for a dog I think, about 84 years?
> 
> Shane.....


Shane she was actually somewhere more than fifteen years as she was a well growed up little thing when we got her.
Thanks all
Ca


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Hanna, thinking of you both
Rich and lin


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am so sorry for your loss Ca and Greg. Hanna run free little girl.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I have been thinking of you today, I was hoping that maybe the news would be happier.................my thoughts are with you.

Her pain is over and I know just how you will be feeling right now.

Take care Nette


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

So sorry for what you are going through Catherine and Greg. It's sure one of the most difficult decisions one has to face in life. Hang on to the good times.

Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

So sorry,we know how you must be feeling.

Take care, Sharon and Steve


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news, we lost our Rusty recently and it is heartbreaking

Hanna looks a lovely doggie and I am sure she was a happy doggie with you, 

run free at the bridge Hanna

Anne


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Hanna. Whenever I hear this sort of news it makes me shed a few tears for the loss.

I still shed tears over our old boy and he went a few years ago. Charlie dog keeps us smiling though, but I dread the day he goes too.

All the best - Lesley


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Hanna.
They give so much in so little time then leave us with so many happy memories.
Thinking of you.
Lesley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

She'll be out of pain now, Ca and she'll be having fun with many other MHF friends at Rainbow Bridge.

As always, our thoughts are with you.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

She'll be out of pain now, Ca and she'll be having fun with many other MHF friends at Rainbow Bridge.

As always, our thoughts are with you.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> We love her and miss her.
> 
> Ca and Greg


12 years of a joy that enriched you all... treasure everything that Hannah gave you ... priceless!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Catherine & Greg,

So sorry to hear about your wee dog. They play such a big part in your life, don't they?
It's been two years now since we lost our wee Bobbie, but we still miss him dearly.
Time will heal for you both.

Regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Sorry for your Loss Ca and Greg. Taker care and remember the good times with Hanna.

Sonja


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Remember all the good times and know Hanna is out of pain now and running free with all her doggy friends at Rainbow bridge.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

It made me cry, we lost our dog this year after 17yrs.
Just console yourself in the fact that Hanna had a wonderful life and she is with you in spirit.
Jakki & Brian


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you to everybody here for their kind words. It is what I love about MHF, all these friends who share the good and the not so good.

My daughter was remembering when she was little how she would dress Hanna in baby clothes, earrings, necklaces and put her in the pushchair and take her out for a walk. Hanna just sat there looking unconcerned and happy with the attention. 
She even sat there patiently one day whilst the girls painted her nails red!

She often went to the pub with my son, she visited lots of neighbours, and was often waiting outside my son's apartment door when he returned.
She always elicited an 'aw' from people because she never looked full 'grown up' having a slightly babyish appearance to her. My daughter says she was the coolest dog in the world, there were teenage boys crying last night on the phone with her.

Ca


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw I have tears streaming down my face now...........its just so sad that our pets have to leave us.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

What lovely stories you have about Hanna. She brought joy to your lives and you did to her too. You were lucky to have each other.

Run free, Hanna

Des, Diane and Misty


----------

